# HellooooO (INFJ)



## TessaVictoria (Mar 5, 2013)

infinitewisdom said:


> NERD???? Find a better choice of words Factually curious perhaps? As if INJ's arent nerds. Haha
> 
> You're NOT crazy! Neither am I. Approximately 15 years ago. I was searching for answers and came across a Meyers briggs test which indicated my type and gave me insight into other types also. I've been hooked ever since.


AAHAHA, I know, I'm a nerd sometimes. I don't have the mind to use it as well as you 
My friends think I'm crazy cause I know so much about them


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

TessaVictoria said:


> HAHA
> You'll be fine ..
> I'm just glad you didn't call me American, I would have_ really_ been peezed xD
> justkiddingjustkidding I like them states


whats the difference?


----------



## TessaVictoria (Mar 5, 2013)

consciousness said:


> whats the difference?


Canada is more multicultural 
we were voted safest and best place to live at one point
and we're part of the UN 
and we're nicer or some thing xD
not too much, we just don't like it when we're compared too the US. They're like the annoying little brother to us.
but We love them any way x]


----------



## TessaVictoria (Mar 5, 2013)

consciousness said:


> whats the difference?


Canada is more multicultural 
we were voted safest and best place to live at one point
and we're part of the UN 
and we're nicer or some thing xD
not too much, we just don't like it when we're compared too the US. They're like the annoying little brother to us.
but We love them any way x]


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

TessaVictoria said:


> Canada is more multicultural
> we were voted safest and best place to live at one point
> and we're part of the UN
> and we're nicer or some thing xD
> ...


Your Canadian speech was subpar. You failed to mention any famous canadians or any of their significant achievements. 

I am actually Canadian but I enjoy testing our delicate egos... none more delicate than mine of course.


----------



## Beauty for Ashes (Feb 6, 2013)

Welcome! It does feel great to finally find a test result that seems to explain the reason why you are the way you are... I thought I was an INFJ for forever but recently realized I am an INFP... Almost all my friends are INFJs, so I obviously think they rock!


----------



## TessaVictoria (Mar 5, 2013)

consciousness said:


> Your Canadian speech was subpar. You failed to mention any famous canadians or any of their significant achievements.
> 
> I am actually Canadian but I enjoy testing our delicate egos... none more delicate than mine of course.


Well sir xD, I apologize I didn't mention any famous people, I didn't think you'd care in the first place


----------



## TessaVictoria (Mar 5, 2013)

Beauty for Ashes said:


> Welcome! It does feel great to finally find a test result that seems to explain the reason why you are the way you are... I thought I was an INFJ for forever but recently realized I am an INFP... Almost all my friends are INFJs, so I obviously think they rock!


Thank you, miss !
I don't think I've ever met an INFP before,  is there much difference?


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

TessaVictoria said:


> Well sir xD, I apologize I didn't mention any famous people, I didn't think you'd care in the first place


WHAT.

The uniqueness of Canada was questioned and you didn't bring your A game?... For shame...


----------



## Beauty for Ashes (Feb 6, 2013)

TessaVictoria said:


> Thank you, miss !
> I don't think I've ever met an INFP before,  is there much difference?


There is a difference, but at least in the case with all the INFJs I know, there is a lot in common, too.


----------



## TessaVictoria (Mar 5, 2013)

Beauty for Ashes said:


> There is a difference, but at least in the case with all the INFJs I know, there is a lot in common, too.


I'll have to keep an eye out for one to meet in person, then.


----------



## TessaVictoria (Mar 5, 2013)

consciousness said:


> WHAT.
> 
> The uniqueness of Canada was questioned and you didn't bring your A game?... For shame...


Yes, I should have went all out about Bryan Adams...


----------



## SamTheMediocre (Mar 7, 2013)

hello, nice to make your acquaintance. I'm Sam. I just joined as well.


----------



## TessaVictoria (Mar 5, 2013)

SamTheMediocre said:


> hello, nice to make your acquaintance. I'm Sam. I just joined as well.


Thank you, Sam!
Do you know your personality type ?


----------



## SamTheMediocre (Mar 7, 2013)

yes. I'm an intp.


----------



## SamTheMediocre (Mar 7, 2013)

Being more specific, my resaults on the actual myeres briggs were
introverted 30/30
intuitive 30/30
thinking 20/30
perceiving 25/30
Those are the numbers at least.


----------



## TessaVictoria (Mar 5, 2013)

SamTheMediocre said:


> Being more specific, my resaults on the actual myeres briggs were
> introverted 30/30
> intuitive 30/30
> thinking 20/30
> ...


Oh, an INTP. I have to say I am jealous of your clarity of mind! My head's a mess.
but I've met an INTP before, he was quite the fascinating character !


----------



## SamTheMediocre (Mar 7, 2013)

yeah we can be interesting. We can also yammer on for hours if we get on to a topic we're interested in. This is usually to the other person's misfortune as we don't notice that they've gotten bored and are drooling on the floor by the time we're done.


----------



## dpt727 (Jul 16, 2012)

welcome @TessaVictoria!


----------



## Seranova (Mar 1, 2013)

_*A wild Seranova appears!*
Yay, another INFJ! Welcome to the dark side---er, I meant PerC! I has cookies! _


----------



## TessaVictoria (Mar 5, 2013)

SamTheMediocre said:


> yeah we can be interesting. We can also yammer on for hours if we get on to a topic we're interested in. This is usually to the other person's misfortune as we don't notice that they've gotten bored and are drooling on the floor by the time we're done.


AHHA, you defiantly remind me of my INTP friend. He's quite shy around every one except me. 
I met him at a camp one year, I think he was sitting across from me on the bus on the way there and that's how we met. He instantly became like a little brother to me. All he would do is fallow me around, xD he was quite the suck up. When I'm talking to him and I bring up something like genetic engineering, and if no one else is around listening, he'll go on and on and on about it. I defiantly don't mind since I'd rather listen than talk. Especially after a whole day of introducing him to every one and making sure he's including himself in the activities. Are you all like this? x]


----------



## TessaVictoria (Mar 5, 2013)

Seranova said:


> _*A wild Seranova appears!*
> Yay, another INFJ! Welcome to the dark side---er, I meant PerC! I has cookies! _


Haha! Thank you, miss seranova !
I welcome you, as well


----------



## SamTheMediocre (Mar 7, 2013)

TessaVictoria said:


> AHHA, you defiantly remind me of my INTP friend. He's quite shy around every one except me.
> I met him at a camp one year, I think he was sitting across from me on the bus on the way there and that's how we met. He instantly became like a little brother to me. All he would do is fallow me around, xD he was quite the suck up. When I'm talking to him and I bring up something like genetic engineering, and if no one else is around listening, he'll go on and on and on about it. I defiantly don't mind since I'd rather listen than talk. Especially after a whole day of introducing him to every one and making sure he's including himself in the activities. Are you all like this? x]



Yeah that sounds like me. Actually, I had a very similar experience at the camp I go to. It's really interesting that you bring that up.


----------



## TessaVictoria (Mar 5, 2013)

SamTheMediocre said:


> Yeah that sounds like me. Actually, I had a very similar experience at the camp I go to. It's really interesting that you bring that up.


Wooowww!
It amazing how much I'm learning on this site, Haha! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## SamTheMediocre (Mar 7, 2013)

No problem.


----------



## kareem (Jan 30, 2013)

can some infj just marry me and get this over with? i'm tired of almost all other females. I bite.


----------



## EforEveryOne (Feb 10, 2013)

Well it looks like someone has a popular intro haha.
@_TessaVictoria_. Welcome to PerC 





kareem said:


> can some infj just marry me and get this over with? i'm tired of almost all other females. I bite.


I'm not hinting at myself or anything but logically... Have you tried males :tongue:
But seriously, don't judge people just on type, we all scale wildly


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

:happy: Hi! Welcome to the forum; I hope you'll enjoy your stay! 




TessaVictoria said:


> ' You are not open-minded until you can recognize the difference between fact and truth and still respect it all .. '


That strikes my interest. What are the differences between facts and truths? In what way are facts not truths? In the same way: in what way can a truth not be a fact?

EDIT: Please start a thread with the line I quoted from your post. I am sure there are plenty of other members who feel inspired to talk about your writings. We need more people who are good at starting interesting threads - I reckon - so thanks in advance for inspiring us.


----------

